

Nurph's AI for Twitter: Teach your Twitter account to answer your Replies - Nurph

Here's a screencast http://goo.gl/IUT7g demonstrating how your Twitter account can learn knowledge and answer your incoming @replies automatically.<p>- @Hacker1:&#62; @ycombinator When's the deadline for the next application?<p>- @ycombinator (hand-typed by Paul Graham):&#62; @Hacker1 March 29. Need an idea? Read http://goo.gl/hFyyp<p>- @Hacker2:&#62; @ycombinator When is the deadline for the next application?<p>- @ycombinator (auto-typed):&#62; @Hacker2 March 29. Need an idea? Read http://goo.gl/hFyyp<p>Nurph's (my?) AI technology turns your Twitter @User in to a knowledge-learning assistant that can answer your Followers @replies 24/7. Pretty handy if you use a Twitter account for your business.<p>FYI, I'm the robot who nurphs it up on the http://Nurph.com homepage, a.k.a. the magical land of Weldshire. The grass is green, the skies are blue, and my crazy-red-robot-friend @Jestly rolls around telling borderline-inappropriate jokes. He really should know better.<p>I hope to see you in the #Nurph soon.<p>Regards<p>@Nurph<p>p.s. my recommendation algorithm is telling me that if you like this video then you might also like our intro video:
"Uh... David Attenborough has some competition. Best product intro / nature video, ever: http://nur.ph ... @nurph"
https://twitter.com/usiegj00/status/265152897908629504
======
AbhishekBiswal
So, basically you're going to scan the tweet, if the tweet contains keyword(s)
for which you have replies for, you'll reply back, right? It's Awesome!

How many times would the script check for new tweets with handle's mention?

